# microcode patch (CPU)

## schmidicom

Ich wollte mal hier Fragen/Diskutieren wie sinnvoll es ist die Firmware (microcode) des CPU über den Kernel zu aktualisieren.

Laut Wikipedia steuert diese die Interna eines CPUs (was auch immer das genau bedeutet) und kann sofern es die Hardware erlaubt aktualisiert werden.

Also machte ich gleich mal einen Selbstversuch mit meinem "AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition":

1. Das paket sys-kernel/amd-ucode installiert.

2. In der Kernelconfig die zusätzliche Firmware angegeben (genau wie bei meiner ATI Radeon HD 6870)

3. Kernel neu gebaut und damit das System gestartet

Nur wozu das gut sein soll habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht so richtig herausgefunden.

Gefühlt würde ich sagen das LibreOffice und xulrunner seit dem schneller compiliert werden aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Weiss einer von euch mehr darüber?Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Jul 21, 2011 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Die Microcode-Updates beheben Fehler (, die zum Absturz führen) und fehlerhafte Berechnungen. Von wegen besserer Leistung habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Das Vorgehen ist aber richtig. Im deutschen Gentoo Wiki ist es nochmal vollständig dokumentiert.

----------

## schmidicom

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Die Microcode-Updates beheben Fehler (, die zum Absturz führen) und fehlerhafte Berechnungen.

 

Dann sollte man eigentlich meinen das dies jedem zu empfehlen ist, doch sys-kernel/amd-ucode ist als unstable markiert.

Gibt es dafür einen guten Grund?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hier gibts ne amd64 microcode Mailinglist. Da stehen auch n paar Hinweise zu behobenen Fehlern, hab das aber nicht alles gelesen.

[Edit]

Flameeyes hat zu den technischen Details auch mal was gebloggt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Hier gibts ne amd64 microcode Mailinglist. Da stehen auch n paar Hinweise zu behobenen Fehlern, hab das aber nicht alles gelesen.
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Flameeyes hat zu den technischen Details auch mal was gebloggt.

 

Dieser Blog thematisiert aber nicht die Notwendigkeit eines solchen microcode update, oder ich habe es überlesen (mein Englisch ist zugegeben eine Katastrophe).

Klar Fehler zu beheben ist immer gut aber hier geht es immerhin um den zentralen Kern eines Computer. Sollte man dies besser den Mainboard-Herstellern und ihrem BIOS/EFI überlassen oder gleich selbst in die Hand nehmen sobald man dazu die Gelegenheit hat?

----------

## astaecker

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Klar Fehler zu beheben ist immer gut aber hier geht es immerhin um den zentralen Kern eines Computer. Sollte man dies besser den Mainboard-Herstellern und ihrem BIOS/EFI überlassen oder gleich selbst in die Hand nehmen sobald man dazu die Gelegenheit hat?

 

Die Microcode-Updates kommen direkt von Intel oder AMD. Mainboard-Hersteller haben da überhaupt keine Kompetenz, die übernehmen nur die Updates. Und da die Mainboard-Hersteller ihre Produkte wenig aktiv pflegen (also nur Fehler beheben, wenn ein Kunde ausreichend heftig sich beklagt), werden nur wenige Updates übernommen.

Daher kann man durchaus gerne selber Hand anlegen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Mainboard-Hersteller haben da überhaupt keine Kompetenz, die übernehmen nur die Updates. Und da die Mainboard-Hersteller ihre Produkte wenig aktiv pflegen (also nur Fehler beheben, wenn ein Kunde ausreichend heftig sich beklagt), werden nur wenige Updates übernommen.

 

Dein vertrauen in die Mainboard-Hersteller scheint aber auch schwer gelitten zu haben was.  :Wink: 

Obwohl verübeln kann ich es dir nicht. Mein M4A89TD PRO hat seit ich es habe einen Bug der dafür sorgt das sobald "Legacy USB Support" aktiviert ist das ganze System instabil wird und unter Windows die Hälfte aller USB-Anschlüsse nicht mehr funktionieren. Umgehen kann ich dieses Problem nur wenn ich den "Legacy USB Support" auf FullSpeed anstelle von HighSpeed umstelle.

----------

## Max Steel

[quote="schmidicom"] *arlsair wrote:*   

> Obwohl verübeln kann ich es dir nicht. Mein M4A89TD PRO hat seit ich es habe einen Bug der dafür sorgt das sobald "Legacy USB Support" aktiviert ist das ganze System instabil wird und unter Windows die Hälfte aller USB-Anschlüsse nicht mehr funktionieren. Umgehen kann ich dieses Problem nur wenn ich den "Legacy USB Support" auf FullSpeed anstelle von HighSpeed umstelle.

 

Schonmal ein Bios-update versucht?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Obwohl verübeln kann ich es dir nicht. Mein M4A89TD PRO hat seit ich es habe einen Bug der dafür sorgt das sobald "Legacy USB Support" aktiviert ist das ganze System instabil wird und unter Windows die Hälfte aller USB-Anschlüsse nicht mehr funktionieren. Umgehen kann ich dieses Problem nur wenn ich den "Legacy USB Support" auf FullSpeed anstelle von HighSpeed umstelle. 
> 
> Schonmal ein Bios-update versucht?

 

Ja und das lustige dabei war das bei jeder BIOS-Version andere USB-Ports nicht mehr funktionierten.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Coreboot zuzulegen aber das gibt es für mein Bord ja leider nicht.

----------

## Treborius

ich kapier es immer noch nicht

wie kann man denn im mikrocode eines prozessors einen fehler haben,

der teilt doch nur asm befehle in "physische" operationen auf dem chip auf

würde mich echt mal interessieren, was dieser ucode auf dem amd nun wirklich

bereinigt, was die designer des chips nicht bedacht haben  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun es gibt doch immer mehr was eine CPU leisten muss, seien es die neuen Befehle zur Virtuallisierung, die Unterstützung von DRM/TPM.

Denke da gibt es sehr viel Potential das sich dort Fehler oder "böse" Lücken einschleichen können.

Edit: Nun gut, TPM und DRM haben ja eher wenig mit den CPU's zu tun. Ich bin immer noch verwirrt über diese ganzen Zusätze der Befehlssätze wie...

....fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vn

Zudem bin ich davon überzeugt das jemand der die Chain of Thrust schützen will, diese Vorgehensweise auch über die CPU ausbaut.

----------

